# Ltc



## kmorrissey5 (Jul 14, 2006)

Just hired as a dispatcher and I am wondering how to obtain a ltc.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

have you tried checking with the fire department?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You apply at the police department in the town you live.
If being a dispatcher requires a Class A LTC unrestricted or otherwise you will need a letter from the department for which you work.
Most towns do not issue or require Class A LTC's or firearms for a dispatcher position, so you might as well have said you are a garbage man as it is about as relevent.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

You're 20, no license to cary.


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

94c said:


> have you tried checking with the fire department?


Thats funny :L: :L:


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

If you don't start to learn the answer to questions like that, you are going to have a tough time answering questions from your everyday public idiot.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

94c said:


> have you tried checking with the fire department?


:L:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I hope the kid had his Hazmat suit on...it's pretty caustic in here today!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

did they tell you that you were required to have a LTC for the position?


----------



## kmorrissey5 (Jul 14, 2006)

no i was just asking for personal information...thanks for all the asshole answers


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

since its not required for the performance of the job, then u have to be 21 and apply in the town where you live. Also you have to take safety course- not sure if you need to be 21 to do that.


----------



## kmorrissey5 (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks, I knew about the course but not any of the other rules/regs.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You are welcome for the asshole answers. If you knew about the course and are now hired as a dispatcher, don't you think the best place to ask is at your flucking job? 
Also if you knew about the course, when you took it...all your questions that you couldn't figure out to ask at your own department would be answered...

Some other asshole answers.
check out www.goal.org good info there....
check out www.packing.org


----------



## kmorrissey5 (Jul 14, 2006)

I havent taken the fucking course yet I only asked a question that I thought would be answered professionally..


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm guessing SDS...right?


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

kmorrissey5 said:


> I havent taken the fucking course yet I only asked a question that I thought would be answered professionally..





kmorrissey5 said:


> no i was just asking for personal information...thanks for all the asshole answers


Listen you little fuck, why didnt you bother asking any of the officers at this dept you supposedly got hired by?

Go play in traffic

And for the second time:
YOU ARE TOO YOUNG TO GET A LTC!


----------

